#  Vorstellungen >   Guten abend:) >

## emma

Hallo an alle, 
Habe mich soeben in diesem schönen Forum angemeldet. Schaue schon seit längerem mal in die ein oder andren Beiträge.
Nun dachte ich ist es an der Zeit mich auchmal anzumelden und mich an den Gesprächen zu beteiligen.
Ich bin 26 Jahre alt, Studentin und leider viel zu oft von gesundheitlichem Problemen geplagt. Die meisten meiner Probleme betreffen den Magen-Darm Trakt. Hoffe hier nette Leute zu finden mit denen man mal über die eine oder andre Sache reden kann.  
Lieben Gruss 
Emma

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Emma, 
Herzlich Willkommen hier auf Patientenfragen.net 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Falke

Auch von meiner Seite ein Herzliches Willkommen im Forum  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Viel Spass hier und voe allem viele Antworten auf Deine Fragen  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Emma,   :x_hello_3_cut:  auch von mir *HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN*.  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Viel Spaß hier im Forum, eine schöne Zeit
und hoffentlich hast du viele gute Beiträge 
für uns alle.  
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Brava

Hallo Emma
Willkommen im Forum :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Auch ich freue mich schon auf deine Beiträge.  
Also sei herzlich willkommen hier.  
Bis dann

----------


## Sabine

Hallo Emma! 
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum und danke für Deine Vorstellung!  
Liebe Grüsse
Sabine

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Zusammen! Hab mich auch grad angemeldet und will euch hallo sagen!Ich bin mutter, Hausfrau ,37Jahre.Ich habe eine angeborene Hypothyreose und nehm seit meinem 2.Lebensjahr Medis! Fühl mich aber eigentlich gesund.Ausser dem Heuschnupfen, der mich immer mal wieder plagt.Mein Idealgewicht hab ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Ich versuch grad im Schlaf schlank zu werden mit dem gleichnamigen Buch. Ich freu mich auf gute themen und diskussionen! Grüsse aus der Schweiz

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Artemisia 
auch an dich ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum 
Ich hoffe du fühlst dich bei uns wohl  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Falke

Auch von mir ein Herzliches willkommen an Dich artemisia

----------


## Brava

Hallo Artemisia
Willkommen hier im Forum

----------

